
Morte: an intermediate language for super-optimizing functional programs (2014) - xelxebar
http://www.haskellforall.com/2014/09/morte-intermediate-language-for-super.html
======
xelxebar
I think this project is about the coolest think I've encountered in a long
time and thought some of you might like it as well. It's still very much
alive!

[https://github.com/Gabriel439/Haskell-Morte-
Library](https://github.com/Gabriel439/Haskell-Morte-Library)

Also, the article mentions wanting to write a frontend for Morte. It seems the
author made that happen:

[https://github.com/Gabriel439/Haskell-Annah-
Library](https://github.com/Gabriel439/Haskell-Annah-Library)

